# Pudel DH WorldCup



## CoreX (23. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab auf der alutech website etwas von einem Pudel DH WorldCup Rahmen gelesen der zur Eurobike vorgestellt werden soll. Gibts den da schon vorab Infos dazu? Wo liegen die Unterschiede zum normalen Pudel DH?

Danke schonmal!

Gruß,
CoreX


----------



## michar (24. August 2009)

also ich denke es wird sich sicherlich hier dran orientieren...an dem ,,fyler,, sieht man unten noch ein aufwaendiges fraesteil eingearbeitet! obs sooo ein riesen unteschied zum ,,normalen,, pudel wird denk ich nicht..ich denke das das ding gewichts und stabilitaetsoptimiert sein wird und vllt an der geometrie noch bisschen was gemacht wurd...









hier unten sieht man ja das fraesteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (31. August 2009)

so..das isser also! sehr geiles teil...sitzrohr is jetzt wie beim neuen keiler und das neue fraesteil unten...keine welten zum normalen pudel..aber huebsch...Oder ist sonst noch was neu dran?


----------



## Bommber 1 (23. September 2009)

Ist von euch schon mal einer Ein Pudel gefahren ?
wenn ja dann schreibt mir doch bitte eurer Erfahrungen,
möchte mir wahrscheinlich eins zulegen.
Fahre bis jetzt ein Big Hit 3 von 07
und bin noch gefahren ein Gambler, Demo 8 von 2006
und ein Ion.


----------

